# which substrate holds humidity the best?



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ik that eco earth holds humidity pretty well, but its kinda expensive to get alot of it and its annoying to soak the bricks and squeze the water out. But ive heard that cypress mulch (from lowes or home depot) keeps humidity in pretty well also. Which ones better? and should i put moss in if the humidity isnt high enough? and idk of u guys ever heard of the hagen exo terra fogger but its this thing u put in the dish bowl that makes mist. Does this work well too if its not high enough?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

I use cypress mulch from home depot cheap and hold humidity well and to large to be ingested easily


----------



## kim86 (Feb 24, 2013)

I mix soil and sand together, keeps it pretty humid and the sand helps prevent mold from forming.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tree Fern Fiber & coconut husk is fantastic. My current mix was very very dusty so I added a large bag of each into the mix and it has done wonders for the humidity and consistency of the soil.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sand/soil mix will definitely hold humidity the best.


----------



## Raicardoso (Feb 24, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Sand/soil mix will definitely hold humidity the best.



What kind of sand?


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 24, 2013)

awsome thanks! and what kind of sand and soil? does regualar play sand and top soil from lowes or home depot work? and is it bad for babys to have this substrate incase they injest it? and if it is should i take him/her (didnt get a tegu yet) out of the enclosure to feed?


----------

